# Texture web link



## humanfish (21 May 2006)

Whilst having a look for a tarmac texture i came across this weblink with a few usefull textures. there's quite alot of other stuff but i thought some of it might be usefull.

http://www.accustudio.com/exchange/text ... ectory.php


----------



## Neomorph (21 May 2006)

Looks like you came across an old version of the site (I clicked on index and then home) that was closed in Dec 04... The texture list was totally missing. See http://www.fls-tech.com/AR3/Pages/index.htm

The full texture list was moved to http://www.accustudio.com/exchange/fm_texture.htm


----------



## Shady (24 May 2006)

Wow: go up a level, and there's a lot of free stuff ready modelled to pull in...
http://www.accustudio.com/


----------

